# STAR TREK!!1



## Pauly (Nov 18, 2008)

http://movies.apple.com/movies/paramount/star_trek/startrek-tlr2_h480p.mov



[/trekkie]


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 18, 2008)

I think it looks a bit over the top. Looked like some cool scenes in there but I dunno. I hope it's as good as the previous Star Trek films because I love them.


----------



## Out of this Swirled (Nov 18, 2008)

It looks kinda cool, maybe a bit too cool for trek? I love star trek but if there isnt a good story... whats the point? I just hope they dont butcher it. please dont butcher it? Plus what was wrong with picard and TNG? TNG was star trek to me. That was when we had an adventure every episode, not some linear political arc like the stuff pim at the time 24/lost/ all the other derivate stuff. boy what a nerd im sounding. again, please dont butcher it.


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 18, 2008)

What just happened? I woke up and my pants were sticky


----------



## kristallin (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd watch this for the hotness that is the new Uhura alone, let alone that the new Enterprise looks AWESOME!


----------



## Xaios (Nov 18, 2008)

Sweeeeeet.

Now I can't wait to go home and see it with sound. 

Looks like they took a page out of the Battlestar Galactica/Firefly book regarding shaky camera space scenes, which I think is cool, gives it some visceral thrust.


----------



## Naren (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like the WB did Star Trek. 

Should be good, though. I'll definitely be watching it. I'm not a Trekkie, but I have seen all the Star Trek movies.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks epic, though some things (the sex scenes and excessive action) have me worried, but then the last few Star Trek movies have looked terrible by the trailers, because they're always advertised to bring in more of a mainstream "action/adventure" crowd.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 18, 2008)

This movie might lack that certain crappiness that makes Star Trek what it is. Still looking forward to this though. I just LOVE Star Trek.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Nov 19, 2008)

Star Trek is the best franchise ever in my opinion lol.

I'm cool with some action and sex as long as they keep the spirit of Star Trek in it. They always alluded to sex in the show, like people having sex with the holograms on the holodeck but they couldn't do more than insinuate on TV lol. Also they never really had the budget for a lot of CG or action scenes. Still adventure and exploring should be the main focus.

I really hope it does good and we get another show out of it.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 19, 2008)

Let's face it, Mr. Kirk managed to jam his Terran Flesh Pistol into anything that moved and had the proper receptical in the original series, be 2, 4 or or other legged creatures, so sex is nothing new here.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 19, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Let's face it, Mr. Kirk managed to jam his Terran Flesh Pistol into anything that moved and had the proper receptical in the original series, be 2, 4 or or other legged creatures, so sex is nothing new here.



That's true  I guess I'm just hoping the overall tone of the originals isn't lost  The interpersonal relationships are what makes Star Trek to me.


----------



## Cancer (Nov 19, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Let's face it, Mr. Kirk managed to jam his Terran Flesh Pistol into anything that moved and had the proper receptical in the original series, be 2, 4 or or other legged creatures, so sex is nothing new here.




Yeah, Kirk would routinely "go where no man had gone before" so to hear complaints about sex in the new one is silly.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like Star Trek: The ADD Generation...

I'll still go see it, but to be honest I don't have high hopes for this reboot.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 19, 2008)

The funny thing about this thread, is if you reverse the shift-key when typing the title of the thread, you get: star trek11! (which is funny, because this is the 11th Star Trek movie  )


----------



## kristallin (Nov 19, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> The funny thing about this thread, is if you reverse the shift-key when typing the title of the thread, you get: star trek11! (which is funny, because this is the 11th Star Trek movie  )



 Coincidence? I think not! The Spirit of Shatner is strong on this forum!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 19, 2008)

*THIS LOOKS AMAZING!*


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Holy shit. I'm excited. WOW!


----------



## Pauly (Nov 20, 2008)

Plot outline spoilers here:
Star Trek - a complete list of all spoilers for the new Star Trek movie | Movie Blog | UGO.com

and some bits here:
Star Trek (film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Fuck plot spoilers.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 20, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuck plot spoilers.





Spoiler



They fly around space and shit.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 20, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuck plot spoilers.



Me too, but I wanted to know what the basic gist of the film is, and... well, it's something that's been done time and again in Star Trek, but hey, should be cool.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 20, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They fly around space and shit.


----------



## kristallin (Nov 20, 2008)

Spoilers schmoilers, I'm still going to see it, it's fucking Star Trek, and it can't be worse than Star Trek V!


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm gonna see it, but I'm not digging the little kid Kirk, he's to much like little Anakin. And where the hell did he get a Corvette in the 23nd century?? Did he steal that from the Smithsonian or something?


----------



## Pauly (Nov 21, 2008)

The Kirk line has a history of collecting old antiques and things. [/Trek geek]


----------



## Naren (Nov 21, 2008)

Pauly said:


> The Kirk line has a history of collecting old antiques and things. [/Trek geek]



Much like how Picard was really into classic literature (such as Shakespeare).


----------



## Xaios (Nov 21, 2008)

Naren said:


> Much like how Picard was really into classic literature (such as Shakespeare).



And archeology.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 21, 2008)

Xaios said:


> And archeology.



And older women


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 22, 2008)

Pauly said:


> The Kirk line has a history of collecting old antiques and things. [/Trek geek]




I just find it hard to believe that a car like that could survive 300 years with a nuclear holocaust and a post apocalyptic world and then another 200 years on top of that, that the rubber tires would last, as well as Gasoline, which would be all gone by then.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 22, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> I just find it hard to believe that a car like that could survive 300 years with a nuclear holocaust and a post apocalyptic world and then another 200 years on top of that, that the rubber tires would last, as well as Gasoline, which would be all gone by then.



The original series was set in the 2260's, and by Nemesis they'd got to 2379, so it's not THAT far ahead in the future. The crappy Enterprise series was set in the 2150's, so this new film will skit from like 2230's when Kirk was born to the late 2250's or something. I only needed Wikipedia for some of that, I am a geek. ^.^


----------



## Xaios (Nov 24, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> And older women



Hey yo, remember that episode of TNG where he's puttin the moves on Famke Janssen? And this was Famke Janssen in the early 90s, so she was still .


----------



## Pauly (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## lefty robb (Nov 24, 2008)

Pauly said:


> The original series was set in the 2260's, and by Nemesis they'd got to 2379, so it's not THAT far ahead in the future. The crappy Enterprise series was set in the 2150's, so this new film will skit from like 2230's when Kirk was born to the late 2250's or something. I only needed Wikipedia for some of that, I am a geek. ^.^




I meant 300 years total, nuclear Holocaust + 200 years after that, I think WW3 ended around 2053 and First Contact was 2063, and I rounded up, so the car is about 274 years old if Kirk was born in 2233 and he was 10 years old when he stole the car, and that the car is a 1969 model.


----------

